# prism54 usb drivers

## stuart

hello 

yesterday i bought 2 products ROPER, with chipset prismgt

i have installed without problems on my laptop pcmcia, but i have a problem with my desktop and usb wireless FreeLan 802.11g Wireless USB Adapter

i got from http://prism54.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/prism54-usb.tar.gz?view=tar the latest version of usb drivers but when i do make:

```

 root@morthan prism54-usb # make 

 make -C /lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo/build SUBDIRS=/home/daniele/prism54-usb modules 

 make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo' 

 *** Warning: Overriding SUBDIRS on the command line can cause 

 ***          inconsistencies 

 make[2]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date. 

   CHK     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h 

   CC [M]  /home/daniele/prism54-usb/usb_init.o 

   CC [M]  /home/daniele/prism54-usb/usb_netdev.o 

   CC [M]  /home/daniele/prism54-usb/usb_transport.o 

   LD [M]  /home/daniele/prism54-usb/prism54u.o 

   Building modules, stage 2. 

   MODPOST 

   CC      /home/daniele/prism54-usb/prism54u.mod.o 

   LD [M]  /home/daniele/prism54-usb/prism54u.ko 

 make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo' 
```

i think i must  modify my makefile because it find /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo and i have  /usr/src/linux

this is my makefile:

```

# $Id: Makefile,v 1.3 2004/08/14 11:25:54 msw Exp $ 

 

 ifeq ($(KERNELRELEASE),) 

 KVER           := $(shell uname -r) 

 KDIR           := /lib/modules/$(KVER)/build 

 PWD            := $(shell pwd) 

 KMINOR         := $(shell echo $(KVER) | cut -d'.' -f2) 

 KOUT           := $(KDIR) 

 

 .PHONY: modules clean 

 

 modules: 

 ifeq ($(KDIR),$(KOUT)) 

  $(MAKE) -C $(KDIR) SUBDIRS=$(PWD) $@ 

 else 

  mkdir -p $(PWD)/tmp 

  cp $(KOUT)/.config $(PWD)/tmp/ 

  $(MAKE) -C $(KDIR) SUBDIRS=$(PWD) O=$(PWD)/tmp/ $@ 

 endif 

 

 clean: 

  rm -rf *.o *.ko *~ core* .dep* .*.d .*.cmd *.mod.c *.a *.s .*.flags .tmp_* 

 

 else 

 CONFIG_PRISM54=m 

 ifeq ($(PATCHLEVEL),4) 

 include Makefile.k24 

 endif # ifeq ($(PATCHLEVEL),4) 

 ifeq ($(PATCHLEVEL),6) 

 include $(PWD)/Makefile.k26 

 endif # ifeq ($(PATCHLEVEL),6) 

 endif # ifeq ($(KERNELRELEASE),) 

```

sorry for my bad english

----------

## fls

 *Quote:*   

> i think i must modify my makefile because it find /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo and i have /usr/src/linux

 

No, /usr/src/linux is probably a symlink to /usr/src/linux-2.6.5-gentoo on your machine, so this is fine.

I don´t know where you see a problem with the "make" output. It builds the modules correctly without any error, so you can simply type "make install" and the module (/home/daniele/prism54-usb/prism54u.ko) will be copied to the appropriate dir in /lib/modules.

Or is there any problem I didn´t notice??

----------

## stuart

thanks fls but when i do make install:

```

root@morthan prism54-usb # make install

make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fls

There´s indeed no "make install" target in the Makefile  :Shocked: 

I downloaded the driver and can´t find an install routine, so I guess you have to copy the prism54u module to your module dir manually:

```
mkdir /lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo/prism

cp /home/daniele/prism54-usb/*.ko /lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo/prism

depmod -a

modinfo prism54u

modprobe prism54u
```

----------

## stuart

fls you are great!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

i copy your instructions and now i have in lsmod prism54u

but my dmesg after is only:

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using address 3

is good?

in my laptop pcmcia card was immediately see from my system.......

i must  copy my firmware as my laptop with pcmcia card

now my lsmod is:

```

prism54u               18568  0

nls_iso8859_1           3968  1

nls_cp437               5632  1

vfat                   12928  1

fat                    40896  1 vfat

ipt_state               1664  21

ipt_REJECT              5888  4

ipt_limit               2176  6

ipt_LOG                 5376  6

ip_conntrack_ftp       71348  0

iptable_filter          2432  1

ip_tables              17408  5 ipt_state,ipt_REJECT,ipt_limit,ipt_LOG,iptable_filter

ppp_synctty             8064  0

ppp_async              10624  0

parport_pc             20032  1

lp                      9028  0

parport                22208  2 parport_pc,lp

radeonfb               22280  0

snd_intel8x0           30084  2

snd_ac97_codec         62852  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6400  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            21152  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            33408  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6400  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                54288  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7048  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            51108  0

snd_pcm                88612  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_page_alloc          9348  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_timer              22916  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          18560  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    49764  15 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

8139too                20992  0

radeon                120752  2

intel_agp              16412  1

agpgart                28968  2 intel_agp

rtc                    10936  0

ppp_deflate             5120  0

zlib_deflate           22168  1 ppp_deflate

ppp_generic            23188  3 ppp_synctty,ppp_async,ppp_deflate

slhc                    6656  1 ppp_generic

zlib_inflate           21632  1 ppp_deflate

sg                     24604  0

sr_mod                 13732  0

scsi_mod               63292  2 sg,sr_mod

```

----------

## fls

Great to hear it worked  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> but my dmesg after is only: 
> 
> usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using address 3 
> 
> is good?

 

Well, I know absolutely nothing about prism USB cards, so I really can´t help too much  :Sad: 

The line you posted means it has found an USB device in high speed mode which is good. But I think that some output of the prism driver should follow, saying it found a device and describing what it´s doing.

You could look at your laptop´s "dmesg" output and find the lines related to the prism driver and compare it with the "dmesg" output on the machine with the USB card.

----------

## stuart

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

when i reboot my computer i find eth2

i am very happy

tomorrow in the afternoon i test my lan

----------

